# silverware that was plated



## Refiner232121 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Folks
If I had to pay for silverware that was plated 
How much should I pay
Are there different kinds of metals that are plated

Thanks


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2009)

I find very little silver on plated objects even some of the heavier plate, I have been doing some expieriments to recover silver just for fun and education, recovery I believe you spend more money on it than its worth, and you can not sell it as copper afterwards .Unless you get sterling, I would not pay more than less than copper value, and if you want to make money on it sell it for copper, unless you can sell it as an antique, seems to me it would take a lot of studying to be able to make money on buying and selling silver objects, if copper scrap was not your goal, may I suggest just buy sterling, and study spot prices, silver content, figure your refining cost, study hallmarks, learn which Items to refine and those that have good resale or antique profit, also if silver is your game readup on GSP posts, also Juan's posts they written exellent information on this subject, wish I could give more info than this but I am still learning.

many metals are plated with silver, mostly copper, then brass, and stainless, but also steel , just like gold they plate anything even flowers.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with butcher. There is no economical way to process it, as far as I know. I wouldn't pay more that copper price for it. That's basically what you have - contaminated copper scrap.


----------



## Frankk12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Folks

There was a site showing trade marks of silverware makers.
I cant find that
If anyone knows where it is please give us the link

Butcher is there a link that shows trade mark of plated silverware


----------



## qst42know (Aug 16, 2009)

Silver plate for me is a by-product of buying sterling. Often it is sold mixed in box lots. I buy based on the value of the sterling present and save the plate for another day.



http://www.925-1000.com/index.html


----------



## Refiner232121 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi qst42know
Thanks for that link.
That was the link I had in mind.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 19, 2009)

Sometimes, very old antique silverplate is worth a lot to collectors.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 19, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Sometimes, very old antique silverplate is worth a lot to collectors.




That's very true. 

There are a couple flatware patterns in good condition that aren't very old that still draw money. And some of the very early stuff flatware and hollow ware, sometimes even in only fair condition. 

It's no different than when selling scrap. As you always say GSP, you have to know your material.

There is much silver plate that is only scrap metal, and you do need to know the difference.


----------

